

Futuristic Food Court by Blade Runner's Set Designer, Syd Mead - bhc3
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662380/almost-genius-futuristic-food-court-by-blade-runners-set-designer-syd-mead

======
karzeem
Recently I realized that nearly every restaurant I've ever liked has had a
warm color scheme. The hugeness of your average food court makes that harder
to pull off, but it seems worth it.

------
sunkencity
The sketches look nice but the photos look really depressing.

------
zandorg
Sounds like Chuck-E-Cheese by Atari guy Nolan Bushnell.

